# Macedonian: Нема, неќе се роди поубаво девојче од Македонче?



## portumania

What does this mean? Нема, неќе се роди поубаво девојче од ?


----------



## Orlin

This is Macedonian from a popular song. I think it's нема, веќе се роди поубаво девојче од Македонче and means "There is no (such one), a more beautiful girl than a Macedonian (one) was already born". Wait for confirmation by Macedonian natives.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orline, mislim da je tu не ќе, pretpostavljam "neće se roditi" ali bolje sačekati nekog Makedonca.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Orline, mislim da je tu не ќе, pretpostavljam "neće se roditi" ali bolje sačekati nekog Makedonca.


 
Možda si u pravu, nikada nisam video tekst pesme i valjda sam ga zapamtio krivo, a ti si isto stvorio sasvim smisaonu i logičnu verziju teksta. Nažalost ima toliko malo Makedonaca na WRF i zato moraćemo čekati verovatno dosta dugo.


----------



## DarkChild

Orlin said:


> This is Macedonian from a popular song. I think it's нема, веќе се роди поубаво девојче од Македонче and means "There is no (such one), a more beautiful girl than a Macedonian (one) was already born". Wait for confirmation by Macedonian natives.



No, that's not true, it is correct the way he/she wrote it. It means There isn't a more beautiful girl than the Macedonian and such will never be born.

Неке = не ще in Bulgarian


----------



## Orlin

darkchild said:


> no, that's not true, it is correct the way he/she wrote it. It means there isn't a more beautiful girl than the macedonian and such will never be born.
> 
> Неке = не ще in bulgarian


 
Разбира се, и аз не бях сигурен, че съм прав. Вероятно съм запомнил текста грешно.


----------



## vladd

...
Рефрен:
Дали има н'овој бели свет
поубаво девојче од Македонче?
*Нема, нема не ќе се роди*
*поубаво девојче од Македонче.*

Mod note:
I am sorry but quotes are limited to 4 lines (see rule 4 about quoting). As this thread is about a line of the refrain I chose to keep those four lines.


----------



## nimak

That Macedonian song, "_Makedonsko devojče_", is written and composed by Jonče Hristovski.

*"не ќе"* (ne ḱe) has the same meaning as *"нема да"* (nema da) = _"will not"_

"нема, нема, не ќе се роди" = "нема, нема, нема да се роди"



> Нема, нема, *не ќе* се роди
> поубаво девојче од Македонче.


_No, there isn't, and there *won't* be born,
a more beautiful girl than Macedonian. _


----------



## marco_2

Orlin said:


> This is Macedonian from a popular song. I think it's нема, веќе се роди поубаво девојче од Македонче


I've always thought it's still *н*е к'е се роди, like in Bulgarian не ще се роди. Was I wrong?                                                            P.S. A, so nimak confirmed I was right.


----------



## nimak

@marco_2 The same syntax is used in Bosnian, Croatian, and Serbian too, like @DenisBiH wrote: *неће се родити* /  *neće se rodit*(*i*); _"ne-će se..."_.

In Macedonian the use of _"nema da"_ is more common than _"ne ḱe"_.


----------



## marco_2

nimak said:


> In Macedonian the use of _"nema da"_ is more common than _"ne ḱe"_.



I guess in contemporary Bulgarian they also prefer to say *нямя да... *rather than *не ще*...


----------



## DarkChild

marco_2 said:


> I guess in contemporary Bulgarian they also prefer to say *нямя няма да... *rather than *не ще*...


Yes, that's correct. Or *нема да* which is used in many parts.

By the way, I didn't know this was also the way they said it in Macedonia.


----------



## nimak

The syntax *нема да* is used in Serbian too, besides *неће*_ (не-ће)_.

_Examples in Serbian:_

"*нема да* буде" = "*неће* бити"​("*nema da* bude" = "*neće* biti")​​"*нема да* се иде" = "*неће* се ићи"​("*nema da* se ide" = "*neće* se ići")​
I'm not sure how common is this in Bosnian and Croatian, because they prefer to use infinitive.


----------



## DarkChild

Are you sure? I'm not able to find any examples.


----------



## Panceltic

nimak said:


> The syntax *нема да* is used in Serbian too, besides *неће*_ (не-ће)_.
> 
> _Examples in Serbian:_
> 
> "*нема да* буде" = "*неће* бити"​("*nema da* bude" = "*neće* biti")​​"*нема да* се иде" = "*неће* се ићи"​("*nema da* se ide" = "*neće* se ići")​
> I'm not sure how common is this in Bosnian and Croatian, because they prefer to use infinitive.



I think there is a different meaning to "nema da" construction, more like a threat

nema da se ide = you better not go


----------



## nimak

Panceltic said:


> I think there is a different meaning to "nema da" construction, more like a threat



The *има/нема да* (ima/nema da) constructions in Macedonian also cover both, the modality and the futurity.

About the *ima/nema da* constructions in Serbian language, also read this:
_Iskazivanje budućnosti glagolskim oblicima i konstrukcijama u italijanskom i srpskom jeziku, Nataša L. Janićijević, Doktorska disertacija, 2016, Univerzitet u Beogradu, Filološki Fakultet__, pages 173-176_


> ...I Saavedra (2004: 163) daje isti primer i navodi da *„ima da se svrši“* ovde znači *„mora da se svrši“*, a *„nema da se ide“* - *„neće se ići“*. Dakle, u jednom istom primeru ova konstrukcija ima i čisto modalno i futursko značenje.


----------



## DarkChild

We have the same with modality.


----------

